# Polo - 5 weeks old



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

And you _should be _excited!! It's has to be thrilling to see your little "butterball baby" growing closer to coming home with you!!


----------



## MTWaggin (Nov 17, 2010)

Awwww bet you can't wait for that puppy breath!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

So precious!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I love your description of your pup...LOL I can feel your excitement all the way up here in Vermont!_


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

Is there any specific place where puppy-related discussion takes place? I'm sure I can think of thousands of questions!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I enjoy the puppy questions and answers all over the forum. This is a great place to go for advice. My puppy is chewing his spiral chewie. My first piece of advice have these on hand.


----------



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

He really is adorable =)
Mmmm,puppy breath!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

How precious! Know you can't wait to get him home. Want to see more pics as he grows. Have you decided on a name?


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

What a cutie pie!!


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

amerique2 said:


> How precious! Know you can't wait to get him home. Want to see more pics as he grows. Have you decided on a name?


I'm going to name him Polo. Seems unique enough and yet easy to call and be heard. I see a lot of small cutsie dogs get designer names like Gucci and Dior, but I haven't ever heard of a Polo. Have you?


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Cute name.. i dont know another Polo


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I like the name. Then your next poodle can be named Marco! LOL. Did you play Marco Polo as a kid? If not, that wouldn't make any sense.

Anyway, adorable little pup. I'm sure he's dreaming about running around with you!


----------

